# "Northshore - Trail" in der Palz!



## Henny Kuiper (17. Februar 2002)

Auf gehts Brüder in die Palz........... ! 

Sensationell! Wir bauen in ein vom (!) Förster bereitwillig(!) zur Verfügung gestelltes Waldstück in Mölschbach (Stadtteil von Kaiserslautern) einen (neudeutsch) "Northshore Trail". Allerdings auch mit Kamelbuckeln, Schanzen, Anliegern usw.  Erste Bretterbrücke bereits fertig, Kamelbuckel und kleiner Trail auch. (Hat schon einen Bänderabriss gefordert). Es werden noch tatkrätftige Mithelfer gesucht, die einen Samstag oder Sonntag mit Kettensäge, Schaufel und Bier verbringen wollen!
Und jetzt das Beste: Der Förster will die Strecke im Sommer mit einem Rennen der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen!
Also auf gehts!
Bei Interesse mich einfach anmailen!

Gruß Henny


----------



## Nakamur (17. Februar 2002)

Fährt euer Förster zufällig Moutainbike ?!?  

Grüße aus Koblenz/Boppard, dem "Northshore" am Rhein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny Kuiper (17. Februar 2002)

Ne, aber sein Filius fährt wohl Trial!


----------



## momme (18. Februar 2002)

hammer! glückwunsch! neid!

momme!


----------



## Jobal (18. Februar 2002)

Hi there,

herzlichen Glückwunsch Henny, hört sich echt klasse an. 

Kannst Du mal posten, wie man genau zu dem Trail kommt. Am besten ab der A6.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Joki (22. Februar 2002)

Erst mal herzlichen GLückwunsch!
Beschreib mir doch mal wie mal von der Uni in Kl zum trail kommt.
Würde die Woche über auchmal mithelfen zu bauen!
Am WE leider keine Zeit!, weil ich immer nach Hause fahre!
mfg joki


----------



## Henny Kuiper (22. Februar 2002)

Ganz einfach!
Der Trail ist in Mölschbach am Waldspiel/-sportplatz. Von Kl kommend durch Mölschbach durch, hinter dem Ortsausgang Richtung Johanniskreuz links in den Wald (ist ausgeschildert)
Gruß Henny


----------



## Joki (22. Februar 2002)

Vielen Dank werd ich mal anschauen fahren, wenn ich demnächst ,so in ner Woche in Lautern bin!
Thanks joki


----------



## Thorsten_F (25. Februar 2002)

hi henny,
bin mal anm sportplatz gewesen. 
WO ist der trail?? 
entweder bin ich blind oder..............???

und wann biken wir mal wieder??
werde laser mal tel.!


----------



## Henny Kuiper (25. Februar 2002)

Hallo Thorsten,
auf dem Weg zum Sportplatz (ca 100m davor) kreuzen sich ein paar Waldwege, einer davon ist fast ein Hohlweg und führt den Hang hinauf. Von der Kreuzung siehst Du aber schon den Kamelbuckel, der mitten im Weg ist. Der erste Trail mit Anliegern und 2 kleinen Brücken befindet sich ca. 50m oberhalb. Soll Dich übrigens von Jon grüßen.
Gruß Henny

PS: Biken wär nicht schlecht, aber das Wetter........ .


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. Februar 2002)

hi henny,
den hügel habe ich gesehen.
wollte mal schauen gehen aber hatte keinen taucheranzug dabei........ 

gruss an jon zurück.sag ihn dass am 5.mai unsere maitour stattfindet. er ist ja am marathon immer dabei. und die maitour geht wieder durchs marathonrevier.............

ja wenn der regen wieder senkrecht fällt könnten wir wieder ne runde drehen. laser hatte damals schon strecken gesucht.
muss ihn mal anrufen.........

wann seid ihr denn im wald schippen-evtl bring ich das bier mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny Kuiper (26. Februar 2002)

Tja, wenns endlich mal Wetter gäbe. Zur Zeit ist kein Wetter, das ist einfach nur sch........... . Ich war gestern mit dem Hund am Trail, dort ist es so rutschig, daß ich mich schon ohne Bike auf den Hosenboden gesetzt habe! (Mein Hund liebt aber den Kamelbuckel abgöttisch. Der springt weiter drüber als ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike!) 
Der Frühling naht (irgendwann)! Wenn wir draußen sind melde ich mich dann vorher telefonisch!
Gruß Henny


----------



## grandmaster (26. Februar 2002)

hi-alle zusammen.wollte nochmals kurz ueber den trail informieren....noch ist diese geschichte inoffiziell.mit einer touristikrundfahrt fuer die familie mit unterwegs stationen, an den waldspezifische---stimmt das wort???--fragen beantwortet muessen,will der förster dem ganzen dann so einen offiziellen touch geben.von einem sprintrennen,wie ursprünglich geplant,haben wir vorerst abstand genommen.rund um den waldspielplatz werden wir noch einen mtb-geschicklichkeitsparcour errichten,andem es dann zusatzpreise zu gewinnen gibt.aber,wenn jemand lust hat an dem trail mitzuarbeiten,dann kann mann dies ja immer noch bequatschen.wirhaben jetzt wieder zwei neue teilstücke fertig..da staunste henny-trotz regen.wir würden uns echt freuen,wenn noch ein paar fahrer zu uns kommen,nicht nur zum biken--ich denke es macht halt laune,wenn mann am trail sitzt und  hat seinen spass....und wenn dann noch drei vier hilfreiche haende dabei sind...da wird das dirty-little-secretimmer besser.
übrigens,ich arbeite an der uni und wenn jemand vorbeikommen will,in der uni oder am trail--kurze sms schicken oder phonen--0171-6552244.
ride on....


----------



## Joki (14. April 2002)

Hi Ritzelfans, wo seid ihr denn immer?
Ich war jetzt schon paar mal an der Strecke und nie ist jemand da!
Schreibt mir doch mal ne kurze email!!mfg joki


----------



## Joki (25. Juni 2002)

WAs ist denn mit eurem Trail los?

War heute seit langem mal wieder da und war ein bißchen entäuscht.

Es ist ja nix mehr hinzugekommen, im Gegenteil einiges habt ihr ja wieder abgerissen.
Wieso???
Wolltet ihr das oder hat etwa der Förster gemotzt?
Als dann mfg joki


----------



## anton (4. Juli 2002)

Hi Henny,
beschreib doch mal bitte wo sich dieser Trail befindent

Gruß
anton


----------



## dirtmag (7. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

gibts den Trail noch? Man hat ja lange nix mehr gehört davon. Bin neu in Kl und würde gerne mal vorbeikommen....

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny Kuiper (13. Juli 2002)

Schlechte Nachrichten:
Der Trail musste wegen ungeklärter Haftungsfragen (es gab wohl irgendwo in Rheinland-Pfalz einen einen Unfall mit Klage) abgerissen werden. Immerhin hats nach meinen Informationen sogar der Förster mit ein paar ABM (!) Kräften getan. Er hätte den Trail befürwortet, muss sich aber den Weisungen von oben fügen.
Nichts desto Rotz ists in der Pfalz immer noch geil biken!
Gruß Henny


----------



## dirtmag (13. Juli 2002)

Sag mir wo und ich bin mal dabei


----------



## Henny Kuiper (17. Juli 2002)

.... allein die Trails am Humberg sind schon Klasse!
oder einfach: e-mail!


----------



## Joki (17. Juli 2002)

stimmt die sind wirklich geil.
Aber man kann ja gar nicht sagen welche besser sind. bei der Vielzahl hat man es ja schon sehr schwer, sich zu entscheiden.


----------



## dirtmag (19. Juli 2002)

Werde dann am Wochenende mal zum Humberg fahren und mir die Trails anschauen. kenn mich allerdings dort gar nicht aus. 

Hat jemand Lust mit zukommen?

Ride on
Stefan


----------



## Henny Kuiper (20. Juli 2002)

Hallo dirtmag,
 bin leider auf dem Sprung an den Gardasee, aber übernächstes Wochenende gerne.
Sonntagsmorgens treffen sich ein paar Biker um 10 vor dem Runnerspoint, in der Innenstadt, vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich. Ist ´ne  nette Truppe.
Bis bald mal!
Henny


----------



## Team.Ghost (30. Juli 2002)

Hey Jungs,
checkt mal den Trail in Rodalben (Felsenweg oder so ähnlich)! Ca. 50 km nur Trail!!! Mein Kumpel hat zwar letzte Woche dort sein 3 Wochen altes Ghost geschrottet aber geil war´s trotzdem!

Grüsse aus´m Saarland


----------



## Schlickrutscher (4. August 2002)

Hi Leute wer mal lust auf ein klein wenig North shore Feeling hat kann zu mir kommen; klar Befahrung auf eigene Gefahr und die Trails sind natürlich nicht legal gebaut. Schreibt einfach mal ne Mail. Übrigens gibts im Sept/Okt irgendwann ne "Schlickrutscher-Tour" zu der ich rechtherzlich einlade. Voraussetzung ist allerdings: Man muss einen an der Klatsche haben"
ein paar Bilder gibts bei www.bikeahloc.de.
Ok, viel Spaß
Go on riding


----------

